# IRS temporarily suspends dyed diesel penalties in Louisiana



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Great for the locals.

Bad for the long haulers.


----------



## cruzin.usa (Jan 3, 2022)

Why can’t they do this in Montana?

Sams Club was $3.29 this morning, and it’s $3.68 everywhere else.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Dyed diesel is off road use. Think construction for instance.

Do you plan on keeping your vehicle in the dirt?


----------



## cruzin.usa (Jan 3, 2022)

You can get away with running dyed, just gotta pay the sales tax and keep the receipt


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

cruzin.usa said:


> You can get away with running dyed, just gotta pay the sales tax and keep the receipt


If you're going to do that, why not just fill up with regular #2 at the pump?

The waiver on dyed diesel was to get more fuel available during a shutdown. Dyed fuel could be put into the sales pipeline as long as taxes were paid, and that way we wouldn't risk fuel shortages.

I know of no shortages in Montana. Are there Diesel fuel pumps running dry?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I've heard of truckers complaining throughout the country. Haven't seen or heard anything on the news. Locally.


----------

